# trackpad et souris usb ne repond pas ????



## nikos1234 (13 Février 2010)

bonjours j'ai un ibook g4 et depuis un moment mon track pad ne repond plus et meme une souris branchée en usb ne repond pas non plus de j'ai un clavier qwerty  et donc je n'arrive pas a naviger dans le mac je suis novice.
merci de m'aider je n'y connait pas grand chose en mac


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Février 2010)

nikos1234 a dit:


> bonjours j'ai un ibook g4 et depuis un moment mon track pad ne repond plus et meme une souris branchée en usb ne repond pas non plus de j'ai un clavier qwerty  et donc je n'arrive pas a naviger dans le mac je suis novice.
> merci de m'aider je n'y connait pas grand chose en mac



Bonjour
déjà passe ton clavier en AZERTY en allant en haut à gauche dans le menu &#63743; préferences système - international - menu saisie - décoche tout sauf français bien sur qui doit être coché.
cordialement JP


----------



## nikos1234 (13 Février 2010)

j'ai un clavier qwerty lol sur mon ibook


----------



## nikos1234 (15 Février 2010)

re je me suis appersus que quand je demare en apuyant sur alt ma souris fonctionne mais quand je demare normalement elle ne fonctionne pas 
aidez moi svp je ne peut plus utiliser mon mac sans souris merci


----------

